# Can-Am Off-Road Racers Dominate 2011 Montreal Supermotocross



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 10, 2011)

_*Pelchat wins ATV title on DS 450; Holz wins inaugural side-by-side title in Commander 1000X*_

Valcourt, Québec, October 5, 2011  In front of 45,000 fans, Can-Am X-Team Pro ATV racer Richard Pelchat topped an all-Can-Am DS 450 podium in winning the ATV portion of the Montreal Supermotocross event held at Olympic Stadium in Quebec, Canada. Fellow Can-Am racer Mark Holz also recorded a class victory, piloting the No. 673 Holz Racing / Motoworks / Can-Am Commander 1000 X to an historic win in the inaugural Side-By-Side class event. Can-Am ATV racers Cody Miller, reigning 2010 NEATV-MX Champion, and John Natalie, 2011 AMA ATV MX Champion, joined Pelchat on the podium.

It was another great year for Can-Am at the Montreal Supermotocross. To have a Can-Am DS450 podium sweep, and actually the top 4 finishing spots, was outstanding. Im proud of Pelchat and happy for him to get his first Montreal win and to accomplish it on a DS 450, said Jimmie ODell, Race Manager, Can-Am. Holz knew he had his work cut out for him, but he did it and came out on top. To have the Motoworks / Can-Am Commander 1000 X take a very convincing win in the inaugural SSV event was icing on the cake, especially against a full gate of competitive side-by-sides. It was mission accomplished for Can-Am in Montreal and a great result for all BRP employees.

*ATV*

For the second straight year, Can-Am DS 450 ATV racers swept the podium in Montreal. Pelchat took control of the main event by powering his RP Evolution / Can-Am to the holeshot and early lead. Natalie was right on his bumper pressing him and waiting for an opportunity to pass. Unfortunately for Natalie, he bumped tires with Pelchat and then was then hit from behind by another rider. Natalie was then tangled in a mess of ATVs as he and three other top contenders were thrown from their ATVs. Pelchat, on the other hand, emerged from the pack unscathed and jumped out to a commanding lead.



With the leader in front, Miller, BCS Performance / Can-Am,...


More...


Michigan-Sportsman.com is an Outdoor Hub partner


----------

